# Server auf Sicherheit testen - Dienst gesucht!



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob jeder Zugriff auf MySQL hat...
*Wer kennt einen guten "Server-Check-Dienst"?*
Suche eine Art online Dienst der (natürlich kostenlos ) die allgemeine Sicherheit testet, also welche Ports offen sind, ob der Mail-Server ein open relay ist, ob MySQL nicht Passwort geschützt ist etc....

Ich kannte mal einen sehr guten, wurde aber verklagt (warum wohl...) :-D

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit, wenn Du keine externe Firewall hast ist:

iptable -L

und:

netstat -tap

damit erhältst du die Regeln der internen Firewall und die Infos darüber welche Programme auf welchen Ports lauschen.


----------



## timersen2004 (21. Dez. 2008)

Danke! Wer doch noch was kennt, her damit


----------

